# IBS and alcohol



## jordan_lj (Aug 25, 2003)

I have never had any probs with acid reflux or gerd unless with late pregnancy. But I do understand the pain, bloat, gas,D,C, and sick feeling when I drink beer or even wine...I dont know if this will work for beer but I have been on Enzymes for the past few days and I am absoulutely blown away at the difference in digestion of stuff that I wouldnt even touch before! like fruit, veggie, and real butter!


----------

